# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Verkalkte melkklier - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wat is een versteende/verkalkte melkklier?**
En komt dit meer voor na een zwangerschap?* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antwoord van Prof. Dr. Luc Vakaet, kliniekhoofd Radiotherapie, UZ en RU, Gent. 
Antwoord datum 26/10/2000 
Antwoord:
In de wand van de melkkliergangen (naar de tepel toe) wordt er soms, om onbekende redenen, een eiwit geproduceerd dat 'bone sialo(matrix)protein' genoemd wordt. Dat eiwit veroorzaakt een lokaal neerzetten van kraakbeen en uiteindelijk zelfs bot in de wand van de melkgang. Dat kan men goed zien op een mammografie. 
Soms wordt deze verkalking door tumorcellen veroorzaakt. Tumorcellen veroorzaken wanordelijke verkalkingen die er sprieterig uitzien en daardoor onderscheiden kunnen worden van 'normale' verkalkingen. Deze laatste verkalkingen zijn dan ook verdacht en er moet daarvoor verder onderzoek gebeuren. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antwoord van Dr. Roger Crombez, radiotherapeut-oncoloog en coördinator Borstkliniek, A.Z. Sint Lucas, Brugge. 
Antwoord datum 26/10/2000 
Antwoord:
Men vindt inderdaad soms grote verkalkingen in gedeelten van de melkklieren en -gangen. Dit zijn vrij banale zaken en ontstaan meestal na infectie van een melkgang.

(bron: borstkanker.net/vragen2)

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk ook eens hier;
http://www.uzleuven.be/UZRoot/files/...001_workup.pdf

http://www.kwfkankerbestrijding.nl/i...objectid=17978

----------

